

Only 1300 dedicated Android tablet apps? - EwanToo
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=site%3Amarket.android.com+%223.0+and+over%22#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site:market.android.com+%223.0+and+up%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=b1a03ddafcac791b&biw=1086&bih=637

======
nextparadigms
1300? Wow. I thought they were still like 100-200. With Xoom barely selling,
Transformer no where to be found, I think that's very impressive so far.
Looking forward to a huge increase in popularity of Android tablets this fall
when tablets with Tegra 3 and ICS start arriving. Amazon will enter the market
in a big way, too with 2 tablets.

~~~
mike-cardwell
More than I was expecting too. Luckily, the vast majority of existing Android
apps work well in tablet format without any changes. My Viewsonic G-Tablet is
running Cyanogenmod 7 (Android 2.3) and I've got tonnes of useful, well built
apps on it.

------
mikle
I've looked through a few and by the life of me I can't find one that is doing
something only available with 3.0. Google changed a lot of stuff with the UI,
yet non of the apps seem to utilize windowing or other new stuff.

This is really kind of annoying, since I'm trying to understand how all the
new UI paradigms will work, and no example is to be found (at least not on my
Xoom).

------
ZeroGravitas
Does "Daily Babe HD" _really_ need API's only available for 3.0 and up? You'd
think _displaying a picture_ would be equally possible on tablets like the HTC
Flyer running 2.3

